

Tool of the Day: Effortless Diagrams/Wireframes with LucidChart - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2011/02/effortless-diagrams/

======
chime
I love this tool. I discovered it just this past weekend. I tried gliffy, dia,
smartdraw, and a few others but finally settled on LucidChart. I used it to
make this diagram: <http://ktype.net/wiki/_media/ktype-system.png> for my
project <http://ktype.net> \- I'm pretty happy with how little time it took me
to get it all done.

